# Just built planer boards



## JGrund85 (Mar 18, 2016)

Just finished building these tonight based on some excellent plans I found. Had some riviera boards that were terrible and hardly pulled at all. They ended up breaking so I decided to build these. Paid $108 for everything (paint brush and tape included). I used galvanized nuts and washers instead of stainless to save some money. I think they turned out nice. I plan on trying them Wednesday. Hoping they will pull much better.


----------



## whalernut207 (Nov 9, 2013)

How did these boards end up working for you? Thinking of building some myself.


----------



## JGrund85 (Mar 18, 2016)

whalernut207 said:


> How did these boards end up working for you? Thinking of building some myself.


They worked really well. Pulled very nice. Kept my lines tight and I was easily able to do 4 lines per side, probably could have done 5 per side.


----------



## whalernut207 (Nov 9, 2013)

Do you mind telling me where you got your plans?


----------



## JGrund85 (Mar 18, 2016)

http://blog.potomacrockfish.com/2013/04/build-your-own-planer-boards-for.html?m=1


----------



## JGrund85 (Mar 18, 2016)

Those are the exact plans I followed.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

JGrund85 said:


> Those are the exact plans I followed.


you can make them to pul harder or softer.
you can put 4" long angle 1"x1" aluminum,where is the eylete and mounted with 2 bolts.
drill holes in angle every 1" or 1/2" for connecting line from boat.
if you hook to lost hole,it will pul hardest.
in front hole it will pul softer.


----------



## whalernut207 (Nov 9, 2013)

I am assuming you put the 4" angle iron centered on the eye bolt if I am catching your drift. Correct? Seems like a good idea.


----------



## JGrund85 (Mar 18, 2016)

Yes I think that what he's saying


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

whalernut207 said:


> I am assuming you put the 4" angle iron centered on the eye bolt if I am catching your drift. Correct? Seems like a good idea.


yes centered on the eye bolt.


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice. Sim as what i did late last summer 
Since ive painted some pink 
Need some yellow yet 
Pulls 3-4 rods with wire easy


----------



## whalernut207 (Nov 9, 2013)

Ok let me ask everyone here a question. I have a set of Amish outfitter boards.they pull fine at a faster pace. However fast or slow when I make a turn one side or the other really lags . probably normal to some extent,but I have a center console boat that is somewhat narrow 8 ft or so.it takes me a country mile to turn around . When I turn one side or the other lags bad enough that lines almost cross. Is this a problem with my boards or just the nature of the boat.i usually let my boards out about 75 feet. Should I also let my boards out farther? Have tried moving eye bolts back some still hasn't solved my problem. Do the triples pull harder would this help my problem.


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Triples broke my 200 lb line on a turn i have 500lb now


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Tip-Drill a hole at top/back of an outside board the size of a hardwood dowell. "Push" or glue the dowel down snug into the hole. Attach a red plastic flag abt 24" at the top of dowel for visibility. DO use lights/glow sticks on boards at night!!


----------

